# Help, old shingles stuck to ice shield???



## roofbutcher (Jul 25, 2009)

Whenever faced with a five layer tear-off, we curse the previous roofers for their lack of craftsmanship, and yet that is exactly the sort of hack job we perpetuate every time we GLUE DOWN a piece of ice belt.


Originally a hack solution to a insulation/ventilation problem, ice guard has become some sort of "miracle cure", as if being bonded to the deck will magically keep the water out better than the actual armoring.


If you like to stick that chewing gum everywhere, don’t whine when it’s your turn to deal with it. When the landlord sees his roofing bill has doubled, don’t complain when your rent goes up. Have fun explaining to the customer that your not padding the job when you have to replace half his house because its all glued together. Either way, it’s good to know you’re doing your part to help out the economy.


Anyone who knows his (stuff) calls it ICE belt, ICE guard, ICE shield, etc. Salesmen, homeowners, and hacks call it ice AND WATER shield because they don’t know how to shingle.


----------



## twill59 (Aug 14, 2009)

Well I for one, do call it Ice & Water Shield. I did not know it was because I did not know how to shingle tho. I thought it had more to do with my trying to sound professional and use the correct terms when trying to communicate my product.

From now on I will call it Ice belt, as that will make me a better shingler. Heck if I have the whole crew call it Ice Belt, then our shingling skills will surely multiply.

Other ways to improve my shingling: 
A chimney will now be a Chimlee
Fascia board will now be reffered to as "fascial board"
Step flashing will be "baby tins"
Wood shingles will now be called "shakes" or even "shanks" for the real mentally impaired 
All low sloped roofs will simply be "flat"

Damn I ain't even swung a hammer yet, and I already feel new , improved & perfessional


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

:laughing:


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

We use the term ice shield most of the time. I've heard alot of wierd terminology here. One example is a "layover". Some use this word to refer to a second layer or "overlay", as I call it. A layover is what truckers do.

Twill, funny post. The ones in the east who just recently came over on de boat in the last hundred years or so are a little rough on da English here in dis country.

Baby tins....HAHA!... read that one alot also.


----------



## roofbutcher (Jul 25, 2009)

twill59 said:


> Well I for one, do call it Ice & Water Shield. I did not know it was because I did not know how to shingle tho. I thought it had more to do with my trying to sound professional and use the correct terms when trying to communicate my product.
> 
> From now on I will call it Ice belt, as that will make me a better shingler. Heck if I have the whole crew call it Ice Belt, then our shingling skills will surely multiply.
> 
> ...


Nope, that won’t help.


Spend a few hour peeling stuck-down shingle bits off a leaking three-year-old roof and/or replace a bunch of rotted five-year-old plywood (and the gummed-up saw). Explain to the customer that you’re not padding the job when you have to replace half his house, and then, maybe, you’ll understand why only hacks call it ice AND WATER.


With a newbe who’s never seen different, I can understand. But you old-timers should know better. You know full well how to weave solid armor that works. You also are well aware the consequences gluing a house together has on the next guy and the resulting costs incurred.


We used to build roofs that were easy to repair and replace. Roof decks were lasting hundreds of years, but now it’s only twenty if "done right". It is truly a sad day when good craftsmen turn hack.


Remember this topic’s title? You reap what you sow.


----------



## bmaurice (Sep 15, 2009)

maybe im going to get laughed at but i have a nice trick to get that ice guard up. i just got done a job that had the grace paper the hole way up this small 4 pitch dormer roof. i just worked a corner up and carefully ran a torch on the adhesive its slow at first but once you have a a decent portion up the guy pulling it back has more and more leverage. i noticed to it sticks twice as much when its cold thats what gave me the idea of torching it.just dont burn down the house.


----------

